# Victoria Beckham bekommt ein Mädchen



## Q (6 Juni 2011)

Es wird ein Mädchen: Victoria Beckham erwartet im Juli die Geburt ihres vierten Kindes, das ein Mädchen wird. 

Das gab der 35-jährige Fußballstar in Los Angeles bekannt, berichtete der Internetdienst People. 

Dass es ein Mädchen wird, überrasche die Familie total. Schließlich habe Victoria drei Jungen hintereinander zur Welt gebracht, so hätte das Schicksal dem Promipaar auch einen vierten Jungen schenken können. Doch die Familie wird durch ein Mädchen vervollständigt.

Victoria und David Beckham haben drei Söhne im Alter von zwölf, acht und sechs Jahren: Brooklyn, Romeo und Cruz. Alle drei Jungs kamen per Kaiserschnitt zur Welt. Ob sich Victoria auch bei ihrem vierten Kind für einen Kaiserschnitt entscheidet, geht aus dem Bericht nicht hervor. 



Ebenfalls auch den Namen des Mädchens hält die Familie Beckham unter Verschluss.


----------

